# Chuck Hogan



## qigong chimp (31 Aug 2021)

Anyone into his ouevre?


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2021)

Nah, but I used to enjoy his Oz tv comedy show.


----------



## qigong chimp (31 Aug 2021)

And his WWF bouts against The Undertaker, no doubt.
And his filmic scrap with Bruce Lee?


----------



## guitarpete247 (31 Aug 2021)

Is this about: 
Chuck Hogan the writer,
Hulk Hogan the wrestler,
or 
Paul Hogan the Australian actor and comedian (Crocodile Dundee)?


----------



## qigong chimp (31 Aug 2021)

Pete, we just did those jokes.
You missed Chuck Norris.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Aug 2021)

I understand that it's very important to make sure that he's properly secured when using industrial machinery such as lathes.


----------



## qigong chimp (31 Aug 2021)

Is this this 'trolling' that I've heard so much about?


----------



## winjim (31 Aug 2021)

My wife read The Strain books and we watched the TV show. It was pretty good but we missed the last season as our free time was curtailed somewhat by an addition to the household.


----------



## qigong chimp (31 Aug 2021)

So if you had opportunity to put questions direct to the author what would you, or Mrs Winjim, ask him?


----------



## winjim (31 Aug 2021)

qigong chimp said:


> So if you had opportunity to put questions direct to the author what would you, or Mrs Winjim, ask him?


Oh Lordy. I guess since I never saw the last season I'd like to know how it ends, but I don't suppose that's the sort of thing you mean. Dunno, it was five years ago so not exactly fresh in my memory.


----------

